

Apple now rejecting apps with Pebble Smartwatch support - xelfer
https://forums.getpebble.com/discussion/22081/apple-now-rejecting-apps-with-pebble-smartwatch-support

======
JohnTHaller
This was discussed yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9426542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9426542)

Yesterday's article properly linked to the forum without HTTPS.

